# Question from Newbie



## Cedar (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi,I kind of fell into working with wood recently and am very new to this.
My husband and I tore down a 100 year old barn and saved the wood.
I started making picture frames out of the wood and then went from there into making signs.I was purchasing precut wood for the signs(instead of using my barnwood) and it started to get expensive.I remembered having a router in the shed out back so started toying with it and found it was alot of fun =)
It really puts a nice edge on my sign boards.
My question is,I have noticed alot of you build your own router tables.
I purchased a benchtop router table yesterday and was wondering if I wasted my money(100.00) on this?
I was using an old metal table and clamps to hold the wood but of course I had to free hand the edges since I didn't have a guide.This is the reason I purchased the benchtop table.
I have not opened it yet and was wondering if I need to return it or will this be good enough for me to use since Im a beginner?
Opinions very much appreciated,thanks.
PJ


----------



## scotirish10 (Nov 11, 2008)

I can offer my personal opinion only. So here goes: if you are satisfied with the table you have (floor mounted, bench top or mounted on the table saw) and work fwell with it then go for it. Some like to make their own so they can customize it to their requirements. Basically it is what ever makes you happy. I am no expert and that is my 0.02 cents worth.

scotirish10

Work safe: Remember the only 'SAFE' power tool in the shop, is the one with the plug pulled out of the socket!

If quitters never win, and winners never quit, than who is the fool who said, 'Quit while you"re ahead'?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Cedar

We have want to drive a new car/truck but if the old Ford (POS) will do the job well why not use it 

After all they both do the same job get you from point A to point B..with out spending a lot of C , the same is true for router tables 

=========


Cedar said:


> Hi,I kind of fell into working with wood recently and am very new to this.
> My husband and I tore down a 100 year old barn and saved the wood.
> I started making picture frames out of the wood and then went from there into making signs.I was purchasing precut wood for the signs(instead of using my barnwood) and it started to get expensive.I remembered having a router in the shed out back so started toying with it and found it was alot of fun =)
> It really puts a nice edge on my sign boards.
> ...


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Pj,

You're right, some here have built there own. IMHO, that's the best table around. However, there are a few, who, have purchased tables then, later built their own. I'd say, give yours a try. If it works well for you great, if not, it alone will give you better ideas on how to improve a table for you. For the price you paid, well, you won't find anything cheaper out on the market.

Many will say, get this table or that one. A lot of tables out on the market has a lot "extra's" that, IMHO, isn't necessary. I'll take the OP table over any other table out there. It follows the "keep it simple silly" rule. I like simple. 

Again, only you can decide if "this" is the table for you. You have many options available to you.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

PJ, there is no "wrong" router table. All of them will hold the router and provide a flat surface to move your work on. The biggest difference is how the fence is used. Some people like aluminum T tracks and all the whistles & bells. Others prefer the simple methods taught by the Router Workshop guys.(I am one)
As long as your table is sturdy you should have no problems. Browse the forums and check out the many tables shown, then decide if your table is what you want.

PS If you order before the end of the year there are super deals on the Router Workshop tables and table tops. You can view them by clicking the Oak Park link on our home page.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Ditto to all above, I am very new also so I know how confusing it can be. I built my own out of materials I mostly had on hand. I ran across this forum when I was about half finished, at that point I was fairly well commited on what I was doing, but I did study the galleries to look for tables plus I studied the on line places that sells them and from that I put it together and I already know I will be changing thins now or later or both. You can check out http://www.rockler.com/ and http://www.routertabledepot.com/ you can look at what is offered and go from there. I do agree however that you might try the one you have and see if you like it.


----------



## Cedar (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks for all the nice replies =)
Guess I will try the one I have and hopefully it will work out for me.
Have been cleaning out the building out back to have someplace to work and Im really starting to get excited about woodworking =)
Glad I found this friendly forum for reference.
Happy New Year all!!!


----------



## opelblues (Aug 22, 2008)

i have found it comes down to what you need, what you want and what you can afford. i built my own to my needs and my height, here in queensland there is not alot of shops that sell router bench tops ether. and its a long haul to get parts here. so in end what ever you are comfortable with and sutes your needs.


----------

